# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen:

## milie44

Ik ben Milie de Wilde, 69 jaar en ben geïnteresseerd in alles wat met gezondheid heeft te maken. Ik heb zelf erg veel last van restless legs (rusteloze benen) en gebruik hiervoor Sifrol wat redelijk helpt. Mijn spieren spelen ook vaak op en mijn benen en knieën geven nogal eens pijnproblemen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Milie, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Lijkt me vervelend om rusteloze benen te hebben en pijnproblemen. Dan heb je vast al de rubriek Spieren en gewrichten ontdekt. Daar kun je zelf ook een bericht plaatsen als je vragen of opmerkingen hebt. OP die manier kun je gerichter reactie of antwoorden krijgen. 

Fijne dag vandaag en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

